# what should i name my new boy?



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

i think hes a salt and pepper, but im not sure yet


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I have a lizard called Theo too and its a nice gentle name and thats why I voted it for it- like finnegan too though


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

bruce quillis!!!


----------

